# Outer Dimension Designs



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

from mild to wild hardly ever build box stock

















































lets hope someone doesnt get their panties in a twist about it :thumbsdown:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> from mild to wild hardly ever build box stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool !! it took me a min to figure it out, im looking at it and thinking what car is this ?, nice !!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> from mild to wild hardly ever build box stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this one.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

gseeds said:


> cool !! it took me a min to figure it out, im looking at it and thinking what car is this ?, nice !!


lol, it was supposed to be a 76 but the 75 was so trashed it was the logical choice im calling it the Super Sport Coupe



halfasskustoms said:


> I like this one.


:thumbsup:

some bench updates. i still dont want to work on my bomb.
















how it was a few weeks ago


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nothing new other than the tires i thought the slicks were just a little too big


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

something that rolled in last night now i have a 72 and a 74


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

laid some paint down now i have to redo it. im thinking lace on the inner panels and thinking of orange with green highlights


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

massive project i decided to take on wont be much work outside inside is another story i figure id just tingo the interior


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

used 1/8th of paint using ancient chinese painting trick to get 7 coats on this van. it flips between a copper and purple


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

she didnt want to clear it so i did her the favor


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> she didnt want to clear it so i did her the favor


man that van is so cool!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> massive project i decided to take on wont be much work outside inside is another story i figure id just tingo the interior


'70 Monte Carlo guts should fit with minimal fuss.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> '70 Monte Carlo guts should fit with minimal fuss.


lol im not killing one for this i might kill a 72 cutty or the new imc one when it comes out.


heres the beginnings of Interstella 5555









the suicide mission


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> massive project i decided to take on wont be much work outside inside is another story i figure id just tingo the interior


73-74 malibu?! obviously a race car kit, but what was the kit originally?! looks way more stock then the regal and GP bodies!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> 73-74 malibu?! obviously a race car kit, but what was the kit originally?! looks way more stock then the regal and GP bodies!


not sure its definetly the original version of this reissue. back in the 70s stock cars were still "stock cars"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Model-Kit-S...ultDomain_0&hash=item562c3e75a7#ht_1293wt_952


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

got bored of the bomb the paint is all fucked up and im not gonna deal with it so i boxed it up and put it away. itll probably hit ebay.

in the mean time i started on something more contemporary, this is almost box stock i swapped the tires and plan on making it slightly lowered.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pulled this off the case and made it stock for my godfathers 50th b day he used to have one just like it back in the day


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

not much left of the van after this but man does it look fucking sick.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That's some crazy shit man. I can dig it!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks i got me a enzo for the running gear


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

got the enzo from storage all i needs is a minor stretch and its good to go, the underside and most of the guts will come from the enzo.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

wrapped this up today


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its the recent 1/20 kit 
stock wheels, blah im not 50.








the new wheels are 1/18s but it sits too high








so i swapped the tires from some jada import wheels








still high but workable


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

928 FTW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> 928 FTW!! :thumbsup:


:h5: i gotta get rid of the dumbass safety trim


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You got it covered!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> wrapped this up today


WHERE'D YOU GET THE TINGO'S STYLED BUTTON MAKER!!!! i need that!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> WHERE'D YOU GET THE TINGO'S STYLED BUTTON MAKER!!!! i need that!!


i forgot who posted it but you can get it at michaels its in the bead aisle


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> i forgot who posted it but you can get it at michaels its in the bead aisle


:thumbsup: good shit bro!! i cant get an interior finished cuz all the one at a time buttons burn me out!!!LOL much props to tingo's for doin that shit over and over!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im motivated as hell to restore this bitch to the old school truckin days.

















glue everywhere and not the good kind either


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

wheel swap on the Z8


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

my ex's brother called me for a favor she always loved 67 chevelles


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> im motivated as hell to restore this bitch to the old school truckin days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dump bed with a white pink and baby blue paint job would be good for that era! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> dump bed with a *white pink and baby blue paint job* would be good for that era! :thumbsup:


ewwthis minitruck is gonna late 70s style, i never liked the dayglo years


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heres some progress on my ex chevelle i wasnt feeling the blackwalls so i hooked it up with some 1970s tire decals, i bought a sheet a while back on ebay first time i used them and im impressed i plan on buying another one soon. 

color is testors enamel artic blue


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

got the color i wanted for my z8 im definetly painting the wheel centers this color too


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

body is in primer, probably paint it tomorrow


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

decided against stickerbombing any other part of this car for the sake of sanity and decided to move the bombing to the interior


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sickkk work


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> wrapped this up today


Very nice. Love all the biscuit. Glad to see others do it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks folks


some shit i worked on tonight. it looked plain as shit so i added some chalk to it.








the panel lines were a fuck up, im not redoing it. i am sticker bombing the speaker deck


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I like that chalk addition; what kind did you use?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I like that chalk addition; what kind did you use?


regular artist chalks


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

real nice work ! That leather looks great !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> regular artist chalks


that does give some good detail! how do you do it?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> that does give some good detail! how do you do it?


brush on and wipe off with a wet paper towel i plan on getting different chalks like earth tones and skin tones so that it works better with the tans


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> brush on and wipe off with a wet paper towel i plan on getting different chalks like earth tones and skin tones so that it works better with the tans


:thumbsup: what about that liquid mask? where'd you get that? my hobby town stopped selling it!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> brush on and wipe off with a wet paper towel i plan on getting different chalks like earth tones and skin tones so that it works better with the tans


:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks really good, adds a lot of depth.



Lownslow302 said:


> thanks folks
> 
> 
> some shit i worked on tonight. it looked plain as shit so i added some chalk to it.
> ...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup: what about that liquid mask? where'd you get that? my hobby town stopped selling it!


my hobby shop carries humbrol they sell it online














thanks jev it really does i mostly use chalks for chassie detail but i havent done that in ages, the interior looked too naked for me to assemble and i didnt want to add piping.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


>


looks good i just might


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

interior looks great. the chalk really gives it some depth. stickers are cool as shit too man.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks.




FATLACED


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow my daughter had a shit fit over this thing she loves jdm cars especially flushed and sticker bombed looks awsome bro needs a blvd mirror though


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looks badass!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

corky said:


> wow my daughter had a shit fit over this thing she loves jdm cars especially flushed and sticker bombed looks awsome bro needs a* blvd mirror* though


thanks this wont be the last, i hate them shits and pretty much all rearview mirrors


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OniKyannnnn


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

THATS SOME REAL NICE DETAIL


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks

next level shit


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

finally hinged the trunk and made the interior pans im not putting a stereo in it just some stickerbombed longboards im gonna scratch build.
































fell off the shelf and lost one of the starwire wheels im definetly putting the cragars on once i get the brake rotors painted it goes nicer with the look.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

finished the trunk. longboards are scratch built.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Sweet boards!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Cool shit Eso!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks. its getting really close but im tired as shit so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Got a FB
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Outer-Dimension-Design/277774998934983


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this car has had a pretty hard life 2 falls off shelves it got sprayed with lacquer mist then the clear shrank up. im thinking candy red with some leafing definitely a wheel swap


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

so close, too tired to finish


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its done


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking sick, bro.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

More pics! I love this car!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

GreenBandit said:


> More pics! I love this car!


later i need to reshoot it, i was up pretty later working on it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

got this rollin probably the last car for the year, might switch back to stock wheels


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

stance set match


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i always wondered what it would it would be like to pattern a body with pearls.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

getting started not sure how its gonna turnout but well see


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

didont know what happened with the brown spot im not worried about it since i plan on doing a few things


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

still more to do


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup:


im flipping it once the paint is done i have no interest in trucks let someone else finish it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> im flipping it once the paint is done i have no interest in trucks let someone else finish it


<--------LOVES TRUCKS!! get at me!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> <--------LOVES TRUCKS!! get at me!:thumbsup:


im throwing it on ebay that ways everyone gets a fair shot


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this one is all fucked up the instructions are missing but ive built one before so ill be using it as referrence one thing i fucking hated about this car were the dumbass truck tires, same tires the zr1 and the mustang have








i was gonna use the R8s tires but changed my mind it wasnt low enough. 








so plan C
















much better


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


>




What color is this green Eso?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MAZDAT said:


> What color is this green Eso?


dollar store nail polish no color or name


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


>


:thumbsup: Looking sweet bro.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ART2ROLL said:


> :thumbsup: Looking sweet bro.


 2 more touchups and its off to ebay with it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sides are done man


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

should really thank you wouldnt have done it otherwise


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ebay link is in the youtube link


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> should really thank you wouldnt have done it otherwise


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

giving this to a friend, she loves low sports cars so i had to put in some work.








cut some tires down and put the stocks from the other 575 on








this aint playing fair its got some overhang that has to be grounded off








had to grind a lot of shit under it which is cool she cares about the profile not mechanics ill make sure i do it on mine before i build it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bad ass 59 !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Eso them tires look way better nice job ! I love the things you can with the soild tires the hallow ones are shit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

came out alright ! Looks bad in that color laying on the ground


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Eso them tires look way better nice job ! I love the things you can with the soild tires the hallow ones are shit !





Minidreams Inc. said:


> came out alright ! Looks bad in that color laying on the ground


gotta do something with those tires theyre starting to pile up, i make lowpros with the hollows, ill be casting my own lowpros in a week or 2. thanks that ferrari is old the new ferrari is gonna be bad ass stickerbomb hood stanced as fuck. Also doing a riced out ferrari this weird dude around my area owns


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


>


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

god damm i stayed busy
molded the wheels








cleared this and the Z8
















and put some work on this almost ready for primer


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man nice use of ice cream sticks !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Man nice use of ice cream sticks !


:thumbsup: that shit is gonna be early 80s thinking candy red with blue and yellow graphics. i already got some BBS and some fat 15" tires


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

put some time in the porsche


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looking good


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> sides are done man


I'm really digging this!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

didnt get shit done all week no thanks to company of heroes.
gonna fix this then cast it i was gonna do it a long time ago for myself then the jevries kit came out so i bought that instead an this went into parts limbo


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

welp all the effort into getting the 48 done went down the fucking drain. it was looking good
























then this fucking shit happened


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> welp all the effort into getting the 48 done went down the fucking drain. it was looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that kit come with the hood that way or did u make it that way ?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> welp all the effort into getting the 48 done went down the fucking drain. it was looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can it be sanded and blended? That color is nice as hell!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Can it be sanded and blended? That color is nice as hell!! :thumbsup:


nope whole front end is a loss.

bigkid the hood comes like that


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

focus of the day is to fix the 48 and put my brother into another military depression on company of heroes


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

managed to save it, no gloss hog out if this, i think people wouldve killed themselves if i went gloss.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

LowandSlow,if you don't mind me asking,where did you get the pinstripe decal? Sucks what happened to the first paintjob,but still a fine save and is worth finishing.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> LowandSlow,if you don't mind me asking,where did you get the pinstripe decal? Sucks what happened to the first paintjob,but still a fine save and is worth finishing.


came with the kit its got some nice decals too. it was never meant to be shinny


----------



## 2side-gemini (Nov 26, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> managed to save it, no gloss hog out if this, i think people wouldve killed themselves if i went gloss.


Bro this is looking really good:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

a friend of mine wants a bomb for her bday since she doesnt have that much money i offered to build her one for free on the condition that she makes tripple chocolate cupcakes. car is gonna be hella pink too figure a old school panel paintjob, some mild patterns on the fenders or a basic 2 tone.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

remember it well, this paintjob will be sacrificed tomorrow 








its gonna become this but in a green


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:nicoderm: thats a dope elco! makes me want to get one and do it up with a straight axle
a while back someone on here posted up a drag elco that was red with red glass i think?.... it was sick!

cant wait to see ur revamped build


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

base905 said:


> :nicoderm: thats a dope elco! makes me want to get one and do it up with a straight axle
> a while back someone on here posted up a drag elco that was red with red glass i think?.... it was sick!
> 
> cant wait to see ur revamped build


probably wont get to it till the summer i got 2 other cars that been sitting too long as it is.

ill have this done tonight








i wanted to use the stock grill but that wasnt gonna happen since revell cleverly machined the mounts off for the mustaches i took one wrapped it in BMF then i polished it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good in suede!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

got some more work done on the van now the chassie fits like a glove


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's sweet bro like van is going to look nice!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


>


i wish that was in forza

i got some work done to the Z8, this was pretty much the easiest part of the interior. the interior alone has about 10 or so decals :|


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heres where the ODD comes in O.D.D. torso is done just needs paint. this thing has a shitload of detail under that armor and its completely articulated.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

decals were a pain, and what revell kit doesnt have that occurrence.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its pretty much done just waiting on the rear valance
























Fitted as F*ck


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

weighing some wheel options


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm loving the Laguna,option 1 looks really good but there's just something about the third one....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I'm loving the Laguna,option 1 looks really good but there's just something about the third one....


right it feels like it has a muscle feel but still keeping it classy i tried the 20" hoppin hydros wires but it wasnt the same


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> its pretty much done just waiting on the rear valance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet bro :thumbsup: i likes it 


what color is it? i like the color on it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice beamer fam


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i like the 1st set....are those the miami vice car wheels?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ibuildweniblazeum said:


> nice beamer fam


:thumbsup:



hocknberry said:


> i like the 1st set....are those the miami vice car wheels?


i bought a ford specifically for those wheels cause theyre open back i think it was a 63 galaxie the lips are the old school 1109s



bigdogg323 said:


> looks sweet bro :thumbsup: i likes it
> 
> 
> what color is it? i like the color on it


:thumbsup:, its Model Masters Anthracite metallic i started buying model masters again after i found a reducer that lets me recoat it without crazing the first coat.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Z8 is Done


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice job Eso....what's next?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MKD904 said:


> Nice job Eso....what's next?


i wanna get it done before saturday, then stop for a bit to do some homework for origami class.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> i wanna get it done before saturday, then stop for a bit to do some homework for origami class.


ESO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love them wheels ? What the info on these shits?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> ESO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love them wheels ? What the info on these shits?


theyre for 1/18s company folded about 6 years ago you used to get wheels and a steering wheel. they pop up on ebay once in a blue moon


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Porsche should be done tonight or tomorrow 3rd one for the year 1st big scale kit ive done


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I can dig it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Build is looking good ! I didn't relize this was a large scale build ! YOUR DOING THIS KIT VERY WELL ESO !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Build is looking good ! I didn't relize this was a large scale build ! YOUR DOING THIS KIT VERY WELL ESO !


 thanks:thumbsup:, its gonna be the only one because i only would do a 928 in big scale.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I can dig it!


:thumbsup: i gotta find the 944 my kit list says i have one


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I almost bought one on eBay but I nevver pull the trigger; I guess I really don't want it that bad.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I almost bought one on eBay but I nevver pull the trigger; I guess I really don't want it that bad.


i have all the front engine Porsches, sort of something i was questing after, i have the 944, 928, Cayenne, and Panamera. the 928 is the reason i fell in love with Porsche.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd like to get a Fujimi 944 Turbo.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

did somework on a old school 55, this fucker was really rough had to rescribe the doors cause they were faded 
















my ex called me and reminded me that her car needed to get done
knocked the interior out in 5 minutes








then moved to foil but some of you already know i dont use BMF 
























i got nostalgic as hell so i went with a testors enamel clearcoat


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

finally got this out, the chrome on the steelies was on some bullshit so i had to strip them then they didnt fit the tires right so i switched to the drag steeling and shits all better now. i think itll look better on real steelies as opposed to chrome ones anyways


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> finally got this out, the chrome on the steelies was on some bullshit so i had to strip them then they didnt fit the tires right so i switched to the drag steeling and shits all better now. i think itll look better on real steelies as opposed to chrome ones anyways


What color? Colors you going on this like the stance so far


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollindeep408 said:


> What color? Colors you going on this like the stance so far


either panel fades or scallops havent decided yet


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

That a catalina? i really like it with them rims!!! DO PANEL FADES! OL skool!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> finally got this out, the chrome on the steelies was on some bullshit so i had to strip them then they didnt fit the tires right so i switched to the drag steeling and shits all better now. i think itll look better on real steelies as opposed to chrome ones anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

GreenBandit said:


> That a catalina? i really like it with them rims!!! DO PANEL FADES! OL skool!!!!


yup thats a poncho. i think i am im still debating colors


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

put some work in on the donks, parts are going out to chrome soon so i need to make sure the fit is right.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> did somework on a old school 55, this fucker was really rough had to rescribe the doors cause they were faded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso, I've the worse luck with black plastic kits... I hate them :thumbsdown: Your build coming out good though:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MAZDAT said:


> Eso, I've the worse luck with black plastic kits... I hate them :thumbsdown: Your build coming out good though:thumbsup:


lucky for me its just that one i hate the AMT 55 and the Revell retooled 55 is meh this was the badman gasser at one point but what draws me to this one is the bad roof line that makes it look chopped.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the bench is wet so i cant do nothing but stare so decided to start setting up other builds.



























problem is the bird is a 24 and the lincoln is a 25
kitbash into this,im either gonna cut the chassie or modify a 1/25 mustang either one will work with some trimming. the wheels are some widened magnum rims


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

That cars gunna be badass! I love those rims! you make them?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Get a '92 Cougar. I know the LSC had the dimmensions fudged to fit the Matt & Debbie Hay T-Bird chassis but I thing it should be alright with a little work.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> put some work in on the donks, parts are going out to chrome soon so i need to make sure the fit is right.


what are the plans with these?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Get a '92 Cougar. I know the LSC had the dimmensions fudged to fit the Matt & Debbie Hay T-Bird chassis but I thing it should be alright with a little work.


everyone says to use the Tbird the cougar kit i have i know is wide as hell wider than the bird by 2mm on each side


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

customcoupe68 said:


> what are the plans with these?


 nohing tentative the rollers on the second one are going on the 75 is gonna get some aoshima rollers once im down the road with it theyre both too far from primer and paint but im thinking of going outrageous with them


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this is it for the night.restoring a VIP kit,again, casted and wheel,lip and tire set for the vip kit,turned a back seat into a bench seat for the 55,and cleaned the 55 ready for primer.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

2 coats of Testors Candy Redi stopped at 2 i need to color sand then 2 more after that
its hella deep ill try get better pics later


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks nice bro!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks, having way too much fun with these testors paints. decided to hit the catalina with this. this is more of a color than it is candy but this is the base for the panel paintjob,not sure if i wanna spray the wheels the same color yet


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

62 looks good for sure


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i shouldve listened but didnt want to when i picked this kit, i knew it was a lot of work but didnt care was between ideas 








jk its gonna be a gasser








































the interior was gonna be stock but im gonna change that since i had a extra 52 pontiac read deck i wasnt gonna use i made that into the new bench seat


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so what are you mixing the testors lil bottle with?! i knew they were cheap, but i've never messed wih the decanting before! im kinda "eeehhh" with testors, but an eye brow has been raised here! is the red car the testors too?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im using urethane reducer, same here but the testors 50s line doesnt come in the 2oz paints. ive never had good results because enamel took for fucking ever to dry and you cant recoat or touch testors if you thinned it with laquer after it dried. i spray the body with createx flat clear before i shoot urethane over it to make sure i covered everything


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> im using urethane reducer, same here but the testors 50s line doesnt come in the 2oz paints. ive never had good results because enamel took for fucking ever to dry and you cant recoat or touch testors if you thinned it with laquer after it dried. i spray the body with createx flat clear before i shoot urethane over it to make sure i covered everything


I still can't find that reducer u told me to use?? Wat place u get from? 

Good builds up in here eso!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

paint shop 


i just dont do cars


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

some cool stickers.. Laptop?? I need to find me one of those doom stickers


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> paint shop
> 
> 
> i just dont do cars


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this car is just being a motherfucker to the end

you can see the fuckup on the roof took a while to level that
















when thinned paint hits it it smooths out 








then this fucking shit happens only part of it smoothed out









my ex told me to leave it shell send me another one


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fixed that shit


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Man that's car was looking good. U going to strip it now?


Hey eso what was the name of the reducer again. Am order it from paint shop.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nah the last set was after i fixed it, urethane reducer medium.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> nah the last set was after i fixed it, urethane reducer medium.


U think the hok reducer will work?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

not sure never used their reducers


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> not sure never used their reducers


What brand u use ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> What brand u use ?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

almost had a heart attack painting this








it looked dull,boring and wrong so i switched to another shade a red without it being loud sort of like a suitcase muscle car.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

did some painting, the top is classic white with a few drops of sand beige to give it a off while look , i racked my head the whole day wether to do scallops or panels i got mess of tape the size of a soft ball from all the patterns i tried and didnt like. i still gotta mask off the sides.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

painted the 55 with the same off white


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> painted the 55 with the same off white



Tight like Underoos.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Tight like Underoos.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

This image is worht a million words.. lol You don't know how much expensive paint I've waisted or shirts whose sleeves are spattered from tryna get it out the can and into the airbrush. lol I know what I'm doing from here out..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> This image is worht a million words.. lol You don't know how much expensive paint I've waisted or shirts whose sleeves are spattered from tryna get it out the can and into the airbrush. lol I know what I'm doing from here out..


tape off the top of the bottle out i had just taken it off when i took that pic


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Poniatic iis looking good, man!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shits piling up i did find a box of spare tires tonioseven sent me definetly some castable shit in there


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lots of cool projects on deck man :drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> lots of cool projects on deck man :drama:


too many i knock out Bloody Mary in a weekend all it needs is clear and the tires painted, mirrors if i can find a set


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

molding up some new wheels, redoing the BBS mold.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

these were bare resin a few weeks ago can you tell if the tires are resin or not?








finally,


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

If they are resin you've done a damn good job. Not easy. Esp no buble holes?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the bbs came out fresh it takes some work to open up the spokes but nothing serious
























the hole is from cutting the boss too close for comfort


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

U make the bbs?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i do but not selling any


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Just asking bbs r ill


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Slowridingmike said:


> If they are resin you've done a damn good job. Not easy. Esp no buble holes?


took some time to perfect it you get 1 bubble hole but its inside the wheel i just fill it with CA. this produces 99% bubble free wheels, you can go 100% with a pot


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I fix mine the same way also..lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

these are all how all my wheel molds are except wires


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I fix mine the same way also..lol


unless someone is looking for it it wont be found without tearing the car apart


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Way to go! Looks good.
By the way did you use rubber bands and 2 pieces of cardboard to keep both halves firmly together? It will def help to minimize flash between the spokes.



Lownslow302 said:


> these are all how all my wheel molds are except wires


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jevries said:


> Way to go! Looks good.
> By the way did you use rubber bands and 2 pieces of cardboard to keep both halves firmly together? It will def help to minimize flash between the spokes.


yeah i tried tighter and the wheel warped it was the stuff i used to block the spokes that caused the problem i used liquid mask because the last time i used tape it caused a problem


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

another wheel fresh out the mold Varianzas


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fucking ugly ass color i was expecint the 25th anniversary purple and ended up with shit soup purple, decided to test out the dehydrator with 2 cars on the lower deck hopefully they dont melt.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> these are all how all my wheel molds are except wires



interesting.. does that tube act as your tunnel to inject the resin from the side?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> interesting.. does that tube act as your tunnel to inject the resin from the side?


? itll pour out lol its a gravity mold it used the liquids weight to push the air out


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I missed a lot since I was gone... Guess I got some catchin up to do.. Good stuff in here bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Frank, you can leave a normal plastic car on the bottom row of the dehydrator for two days or more..I intentionally put one of mine in there for a week and nothing happened..no warped no bends.. its virtually safe for plastic..resin I'm not so sure of.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Frank, you can leave a normal plastic car on the bottom row of the dehydrator for two days or more..I intentionally put one of mine in there for a week and nothing happened..no warped no bends.. its virtually safe for plastic..resin I'm not so sure of.


thats what i wanna know lol i want to have 4 cars in there otherwise the top row is a waste of space


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

What I did with mine is cut all the trays but two.. so I can put a tray at the top for smaller pieces instead of putting in the same spot as the cars themselves.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dont have any pics after finishing it but it had gold and silver leaf patterns on the hood with a flip nail polish paintjob 
















now its just loud as hell im putting these wheels on it,








































the lambo is testors orange over yellow.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You're a model machine,man!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> You're a model machine,man!


thanks


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn that's bright.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn that's bright.


 it fucks with your eyes too i got a few florescent colors i intend on shooting


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

man its loud 








its touch dry hopefully ready for polish by morning









doing a favor for a friend she wants to build models









bmw is LOUUUUUUD


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Shit is busy up in here!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

indeed this one gettin done tonight

Agent Orange


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the way those rims and wheels look.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Tight work!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice frank. Rims are amazing.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this sucks i tried to save it but it wasnt having it








new start









prepping a LS9 for casting the motor will be a FB exclusive


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

had 2 cars pit out but after fucking around with the spoons i found a fix.








spray a really rough coat of future


















heres the result it still has fisheyes but hardly as visible as before this is only a first coat itll be gone in the second


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you getting compressor oil through your airbrush line?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Are you getting compressor oil through your airbrush line?


no some dumbass used the airbrush with createx and didnt clean it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, find them and... :twak:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Damn, find them and... :twak:


i did i made her clean it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

cleaned the paint rack threw a lot of shit out









got this car from Dig none of the fucking tires i have fit this i had to go old school and make some from a bicycle innertube, im thinking old RX7 colors like the sand beige and dark brown interior.

the salad shooters are from a revell vette

























this thing was dying for headlights reason i bought it was cause of the front end used some 32 ford headlights on it gotta paint the brass clear blue still and put lenses on it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

casting the most sought after muscle car tire of all time


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

MAAAAAAAN!!!! I need like two complete sets of that combination!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

finished a wheel mold that was laying around and made the mickey thompsons that come in the 70 1/2 B/M Camaro


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

getting pretty close


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job you did on the tires.



Lownslow302 said:


> finished a wheel mold that was laying around and made the mickey thompsons that come in the 70 1/2 B/M Camaro


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks the mold is a hassle but the only spot left is the fillport which basically becomes the flat spot of the tire i plan on molding the revell tires and the modified rim from the lowrider cadillac i liked how it came out when i tried it a few years ago using the spokes from the 1109s


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Lac is badass!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks i sold it to a homie a while ago.

accidentally made these wheels after i sold the damm mold :angry: its all good still have the master just gonna make medallions since i only need the face
























talk about nostalgia these were the first set of wheels i casted i broke one but im gonna save whats left and putting them in a garage diorama.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

It's a very clean mold might I say..lol.I need some of those lips, looking good!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> It's a very clean mold might I say..lol.I need some of those lips, looking good!


 i think i only casted 3 sets of wheels off that mold it basically sat around since


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn.ill be throwing some resin to it soon enuf.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

got knocked of the shelf at a bar yesterday its all good tho itll be back there eventually


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

you liquid mask the paint for the seats? CLEAN!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> you liquid mask the paint for the seats? CLEAN!!


nah i taped i use the new 3m tape with the seal


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> nah i taped i use the new 3m tape with the seal


nice, dont think ive seen it? pics?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Where do you find liquid mask?The type for plastic(not lexan)


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you can cop it off ebay now i think


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool thanks,just a matter of fighting for it on the bay now lol....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


>


thats cool


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gimme the crew cab!! those wheels woud rub like crazy!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nah, still gotta build the sleeper fairing and bed cover


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Builds looking good up in here eso!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks, got the rx painted today


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> thanks, got the rx painted today


nice that color flows good with the car!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> nice that color flows good with the car!


i was feelin the og yellow more than i was feeling the tan
Upload by gbimg.org


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

decided to keep the 55 simple and left the wires out the toneau on the back seats is from a slot car company ultracal


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i got bored of it tried to pawn it off then i found the tires that would dictate how this build would turn out. decoded to go with the street freak look.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> i was feelin the og yellow more than i was feeling the tan
> Upload by
> 
> gbimg.org


yea looks alot better


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> i got bored of it tried to pawn it off then i found the tires that would dictate how this build would turn out. decoded to go with the street freak look.


nice!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Diggin' it all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

mix of old and new projects getting worked on found the kaido project for a build off and found a jaguar buried in a parts stash


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

parting ways with a old build


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Bunch of badass projects homie.. U sell the wagon? Very cool build. Hope it goes to a good home.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

still for sale, i need to clear some shelf gotta dig through some boxes to clear out more cars.

shit mold=shit part this is why i hate pressure pots, gonna have to switch compounds again


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

whats wrong with pressure pots?! how much you lookin to get for theaccord wagon?! it would be cool next to my 61 wagon that was for the same build off!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> whats wrong with pressure pots?! how much you lookin to get for theaccord wagon?! it would be cool next to my 61 wagon that was for the same build off!


they compress not eliminate i use a sonic cleaner to get bubbles out of the resin before i pour.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> they compress not eliminate i use a sonic cleaner to get bubbles out of the resin before i pour.


so whats the ticket for the accord wagon?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> so whats the ticket for the accord wagon?!


45 shipped


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TTT 

Thanks for coming yesterday bro. Had good time bro


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> TTT
> 
> Thanks for coming yesterday bro. Had good time bro


no prob, lmk if you still wanna go to Als its open till 8


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> no prob, lmk if you still wanna go to Als its open till 8


Probably can't, gotta go to wisconsin For another check up
But they want me to come back on 3 months or so.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> Probably can't, gotta go to wisconsin For another check up
> But they want me to come back on 3 months or so.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i gotta fill a private order out first before i market these out they have a lot of give as you can see. they come in left and right
15








17








19








17-20" low pro these come in single direction only right thread


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://speedhunters.com/archive/2012/03/12/car-spotlight-gt-gt-vivid-luster-z10-soarer.aspx


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> i gotta fill a private order out first before i market these out they have a lot of give as you can see. they come in left and right
> 15
> 
> 
> ...


cool!
how much for a set of the lowpros?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i didnt do a full pour but heres the low pro


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> cool!
> how much for a set of the lowpros?


10 shipped


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Save me 3 sets.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Save me 3 sets.


 stretch walls or low pros?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

19" stretchwalls.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> 19" stretchwalls.


yah buddy thats why i want your kbreak lol it has a new kind of tire.

but for now these will do.


MAS FLUSH


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

not sure about them on this ill probably hold off till i get the pirellis casted


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> 10 shipped


pm sent


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

I love this body style


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

project im working on for class


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice. What type of engineer u going for. ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> Nice. What type of engineer u going for. ?


product development


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> product development


Cool. Am thinking of doing that to. Or computer engineer. Still thinking until fall lol. Shits around the corner. Better start thinking now. Lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

get into it, nows the time.


heres some plans i came up for the ambalamps


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> get into it, nows the time.
> 
> 
> heres some plans i came up for the ambalamps


:wow: always thinking outside the box:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> get into it, nows the time.
> 
> 
> heres some plans i came up for the ambalamps



sooo dope!!!!:420:uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

too boring








giving it life








































looks 100x better


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

getting it ready for paint again swapped the tires for the newer low pros i casted


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

looks good with the lowpros


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks heres some shit i got casted up today
some positive offset wheels fucking suck 
























till you add some lip to em, also changed up to a different set of brembo brakes


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Man.... Them deep lips and strech wall tires damn near make any rim look good


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Man.... Them deep lips and strech wall tires damn near make any rim look good


x2 hell yeah!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> thanks heres some shit i got casted up today
> some positive offset wheels fucking suck
> 
> 
> ...


what size are those 19s?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> what size are those 19s?


the lip is 18 in the front 17 in the back


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> the lip is 18 in the front 17 in the back


thanks bro!
i wanna build me i lexus and i wanna see what size would look good...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rag deuce, i dont like rags a friend of mine wanted to build something harder than a snaptite and this is the easiest skill 2 i can think of, she wanted it all pink so i shot the body dusty rose pearl, the wheels are humbrol metallic pink,and the interior is a custom mix. thats all that is too it no bmf or anything.tires are resin.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i resin casted the pegasus 155s and no you cant have them theyre readily available but i got a lot of wheels that can use them im also making one with a smaller I/D for other wheels.
hoppin hydros wheel i plan on making a bigger white wall ring i made the first one the same size as the original ring









i need to knock out some shit on the bench starting with this one now that i got them japan tires coming out the molds and the resin fatlips.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its basically a rebuild of a rebuild of a rebuild. but this time its 100% in its final form.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


>


i dont get how it went from that to the purple monster you sent me


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol. Tryin' new shit; I just couldn't leave well-enough alone.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Lol. Tryin' new shit; I just couldn't leave well-enough alone.


understood lol. this is the absolute last time im fucking with it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I got Paypal ready for the 19" stretchwalls.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I got Paypal ready for the 19" stretchwalls.


you wanted a set? them chasers come in?

wanna trade the something for the ambalamps?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Not yet; the dumb-ass temporary mailman delivered it to my old address and now I gotta track it down. Don' care for the ambalamps too much. I want 33 sets of the 19" stretchwalls.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Not yet; the dumb-ass temporary mailman delivered it to my old address and now I gotta track it down. Don' care for the ambalamps too much.* I want 33 sets of the 19" stretchwalls*.


 say what now? ill make you sign a contract to use them tires up within the year lol.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, I'm tired as hell, Lmao.! 3 sets


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you got PM
thinking of running these on the VIP kit offsets with t bird wheels


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i cant wait till its out of here


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> you got PM
> thinking of running these on the VIP kit offsets with t bird wheels


nice!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I just built a pink deuce too. Not a bad color on that car isn particular.

BTW: I thought I ran into you and had to raise an eyebrow. check this out on another auto forum, someone's jockin ur avatar tough.

http://www.customcarforums.com/f125...id-if-we-register-he-would-make-us-mods-6060/


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> I just built a pink deuce too. Not a bad color on that car isn particular.
> 
> BTW: I thought I ran into you and had to raise an eyebrow. check this out on another auto forum, someone's jockin ur avatar tough.
> 
> http://www.customcarforums.com/f125...id-if-we-register-he-would-make-us-mods-6060/


nah i wouldnt join that lame ass site im freshening up on my french to join another one tho. the cool thing about that pink is that it isnt pink. im not keeping this tho i was paid to build the deuce


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> nah i wouldnt join that lame ass site im freshening up on my french to join another one tho. the cool thing about that pink is that it isnt pink. im not keeping this tho i was paid to build the deuce



rose, pink, same ting. lol I had to mix a pink for my interior panels too, I didn't get paid but I originally built my deuce for my b/m. That's why it's names "Somemone that I used to know" that song by Gotye. I wouldn't give that car away unless someone had $100 bill in their pocket. Then it would be...:sprint:This is the only build I've ever givin away and it's b/c papaw has parkinsons and has one of these 1:1


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fujimi-1-24...744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adec947f0


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fujimi-1-24...744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adec947f0


fuck those ugly ass wheels:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

x2..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I just posted them because you said you were looking for a set a while back.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I just posted them because you said you were looking for a set a while back.


you sure about that?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I could be wrong; it happens. no harm, no foul.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Saw this on a other page. [under post what you want] under the post your car forum. Thought you might like it if you haven't seen it.


http://i51.tinypic.com/etfpk4.jpg


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

not sure how i feel about that lol it feels wrong in a way. im into the old school minis with the tires poking out. 

last pictures of the saw blades theyre both getting molded this week
i deleted the goofy bolt pattern machined a centercap to it(post picture), its up to you on what bolt pattern you want 4,5,6 or knock off lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> not sure how i feel about that lol it feels wrong in a way. im into the old school minis with the tires poking out.
> 
> last pictures of the saw blades theyre both getting molded this week
> i deleted the goofy bolt pattern machined a centercap to it(post picture), its up to you on what bolt pattern you want 4,5,6 or knock off lol


Does like those rims!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> not sure how i feel about that lol it feels wrong in a way. im into the old school minis with the tires poking


Well I tryed. LOL.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

been casting all night got bored in the shop


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

getting old school in this bitch. i got laced wheels on the way too


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> getting old school in this bitch. i got laced wheels on the way too


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

The stingray actually looks really good with the last rims on it with the white wall


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

putting some work on the school project. those are sewing machine thread wheels i got everything but a potentiometer not sure if im gonna add that or not well see how it works without it.









making the manifold for the 6 turbos


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

so is there gonna be like a bar from the wheels to the rods or is there gonna be string?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

kykustoms said:


> so is there gonna be like a bar from the wheels to the rods or is there gonna be string?


string


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> putting some work on the school project. those are sewing machine thread wheels i got everything but a potentiometer not sure if im gonna add that or not well see how it works without it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn looks sick


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the lights on it are fucked tho i was hoping they worked.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

oic i thought it was gonna be like those lindberg shits lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> the lights on it are fucked tho i was hoping they worked.


you gonna build me one for a "finders fee"?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its a box stock but this isnt for me, its for my uncle he used to have one back in the day. paint is tamiya gloss black no clear yet


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

putting some new shoes on the wagon then im gonna sell it off to someone in europe


















these are some wheels im gonna cast and sell


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsuput me down for a couple those


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsuput me down for a couple those


X2!!!!! !!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


>


Those look killer,did you make those from the 55 Chrysler caps?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Those look killer,did you make those from the 55 Chrysler caps?


:thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


>


put me down for a couple as well!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

another wheel going into molding i wish they were non directional but eh i can sill rock em


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

are you atcually gonna cast and sell this time?! last few "were going to ebay" and then you didnt do it?! those wires need to happen for sure!! how much they goin for?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> are you atcually gonna cast and sell this time?! last few "were going to ebay" and then you didnt do it?! those wires need to happen for sure!! how much they goin for?!


ive been selling lol only on facebook


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsdown: i dont have facebook:nosad::banghead: 
how bout u pm me a price on 4 sets:x::yes::biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

got annoyed about it being a vert


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig it! Lemme get the original windshield and frame.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> ive been selling lol only on facebook


fuck facebook, you should post up in here too! you are on LIL just as much.......ill take a few sets of wires for sure!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I dig it! Lemme get the original windshield and frame.


i need the windshield unless you got a 67 one you can give up, you got lucky lol i saved the frame i was like i think someone needed this lol i cut it right at the base


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool; I'll make a windshield; I just need that frame!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

whats cooking on the resin bench


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey bro, got my package today and thanks for hookin it up!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


>


Nice i like those.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Hey bro, got my package today and thanks for hookin it up!


uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


>


Dam good shit right here.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chop chop


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> chop chop


i like it!! big boy mini van!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> chop chop



"Shawty Lo"


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

birthday cake molds








another wheel joining the lineup


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Can you make 155/80's w/o cracking the whitewall insert? We've tried and had it be hit and miss also, however, if you use a hairdryer to barely make the plastic soft while inserting into the tire, it'll get more consistant with not snappin em.. good luck. Yours mold quality is better so if it works for you lemme know, I'd be interested in a few set.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Can you make 155/80's w/o cracking the whitewall insert? We've tried and had it be hit and miss also, however, if you use a hairdryer to barely make the plastic soft while inserting into the tire, it'll get more consistant with not snappin em.. good luck. Yours mold quality is better so if it works for you lemme know, I'd be interested in a few set.


 i have a homemade styrene roller so i just make my own inserts out of styrene its easier


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> i have a homemade styrene roller so i just make my own inserts out of styrene its easier


Easier I could see, but do they all have that line where the start/begin? I'll keep trying the casted rings.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Easier I could see, but do they all have that line where the start/begin? I'll keep trying the casted rings.


 if you do it right they wont im just to lazy to fix these cause theyre just mock up tires


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i love my rice with extra honda on it


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Um.....ew...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

some old schools, they might come out like shit cause apparently people who build ricers suck at it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Just fucking with you and you know this man! (Smokey from friday)


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> Just fucking with you and you know this man! (Smokey from friday)


its all good 

that mocoso doesnt know whats up


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i have a few impalas on the way with all black trim and a 57


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice bro.!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heres something im working on for the old school model forum


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good bro !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> Looks good bro !


:thumbsup:

im gonna take my stock of resin and get it chromed at least 1 set each


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fat Lady Racing widebody Panamera








might not do that nose it looks too much like the scirocco.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> Fat Lady Racing widebody Panamera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 4 door done proper!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, I really hope you break this out! It would be so sweet!


Lownslow302 said:


> Fat Lady Racing widebody Panamera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, I really hope you break this out! It would be so sweet!


hoping to get to it when the Ferrari is done


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RIP LFA


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

letting it cook in the pot then tape it off do some lace then candy over it. ol school.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

letting it cook in the pot then tape it off do some lace then candy over it. ol school.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looks good....thats probly the only body style vette i like


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:looks good....thats probly the only body style vette i like


yep C2 through C4 is what i like the C6 isnt that bad design wise. i love the C6 Daytona theres a resin of this coming out but for 350$ im gonna have to pass for a while


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey that came out pretty good:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


>


thats gonna look nice with the wheels you mocked up for it!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> thats gonna look nice with the wheels you mocked up for it!!


wait till the candy hits it


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> wait till the candy hits it


Even better !!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

if im gonna make a coupe im gonna design it to look like a Coupe


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Final edit

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

speakers are Facebook only items, tires not for sale.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> Final edit
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


This pic looks alot like a 90s riviera


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollindeep408 said:


> This pic looks alot like a 90s riviera


it was out around the time too i mostly stuck to dodge avenger and mercedes rooflines it car is gonna be a tough project since im going to extend the fenders and hood back. the interior will be shorter so will the roof the truck is also going to be extended towards the front but when its done it will be a true hardtop coupe.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Get on wanna see it take shape


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heavy metal on the bench 
panamera soon to be widebody









48 tucker bomb


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heavy metal on the bench 
panamera soon to be widebody









48 tucker bomb


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tuckers gonna be badass,I like them three eyed oddities,their kool in my book!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks lots of ACCs going into it too including pesco pumps.

doing some R&D on sizes

22-22.5
my printer isnt good at high res printing the black border is about 2mm of stepped lip

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










24s

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









30s

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> speakers are Facebook only items, tires not for sale.


C-on man. I dont have a F/B....But love them speaker grills....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

theyll be on ebay


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

did some work on the porsche


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

trying to get something done off the bench


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man I like that vet alot.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

FLR: Stumpy. soon to be a chop top Porsche, by chopped hot rod chopped not hackvertible


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man I like that vet alot.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chopped the top


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> chopped the top


this is looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

bigdogg323 said:


> this is looking good bro :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

too expensive to sell, so i making them for personal use


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i have to take it to work the die grinder will do a better job of removing the material in the wheel wells








i used a different putty stronger and easier to clean up than tamiya its called fixit sculpt its about 10 bucks comes in 2 tins.








next up sideskirts








going to have to cut the lower valance cause i need to build the sideskirts into the rear


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig that; looks like the full-size deal while they're still stylin' it in the studio. uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


>


gimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this didnt take long using a photoetch saw








i still have to trim them but its done for now


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


>


damn thats freakin nice bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuuk yeah !! Thats nice ass fuck.!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:thanks


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


>



kool


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice builds and projects.:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i want that vette!! SUPREMES AND 5 20'S FOR SURE!!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

I love that vett


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

surgical :ninja:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Sick work wat roof is that?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

1st Gen Viper GTS


OFDatTX said:


> Sick work wat roof is that?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks real nice bro.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> surgical :ninja:


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks homies


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this was sitting around for far too long its done now


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> this was sitting around for far too long its done now


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks
rather than put up with AMTs craptastic kit i opted for the surgery swiped the dash,steering wheel and seats too. only thing i didnt swap were the engines, this is going to be the ballers mustang in menace 2 society


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Hella nice!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Do you just have a stock pile of Streach tires?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

GreenBandit said:


> Do you just have a stock pile of Streach tires?


i can not claim i do.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Hella nice!


x2!!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> surgical :ninja:


i'd like to see this one finished. It's fucking tight man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> surgical :ninja:


Looks good homie I like your work ...


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Sick work in here!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks its been nothing but playing catch up to some old builds, like this one 

Done nothing but correct the damn mistakes on it changed the bumpers to Euro specs and made the wheels bigger, the bumpers were also too wide so i had to narrow them i plan on removing the inset grill on the rear bumper and going with a filler piece.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

found the missing accessory for the old school wheels
























new ls9 mold


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thats my fav. from the lambo line up!! looks good! nice start on the new mold! whats that white plastic called that the resin wont stick to and where can i get some?! i been using a small piece of glass for my small mold stuff but my glue doesnt like holding parts very well
1


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> thats my fav. from the lambo line up!! looks good! nice start on the new mold! whats that white plastic called that the resin wont stick to and where can i get some?! i been using a small piece of glass for my small mold stuff but my glue doesnt like holding parts very well
> 1


thanks the motor is modified to be ready to mold without problems i managed to loose it which mean giving up in casting it altogether, the plastic youre talking about is Delrin a plastic supplier is youre best bet, dont forget to scoop a 30x30 sheet of styrene while youre there most places have them in all the thicknesses. glass works but i use styrene thats been roughed up you dont want to use delrin for molding youll regret the decision immediately. delrin is what you want to use inside a pressure pot or where you cast as a table.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> thanks the motor is modified to be ready to mold without problems i managed to loose it which mean giving up in casting it altogether, the plastic youre talking about is Delrin a plastic supplier is youre best bet, dont forget to scoop a 30x30 sheet of styrene while youre there most places have them in all the thicknesses. glass works but i use styrene thats been roughed up you dont want to use delrin for molding youll regret the decision immediately. delrin is what you want to use inside a pressure pot or where you cast as a table.


yah i want the plastic to sheet my casting table for easy clean up but the same stuff to use for the bottom of 1 piece molds!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Is that regular play-do?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> Is that regular play-do?


sulphur free modeling clay, never use playdoh shit makes a mess worse than a mold blowing out


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

tried jevries method to blowing up molds made a 19 inch crosslace


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> sulphur free modeling clay, never use playdoh shit makes a mess worse than a mold blowing out


Cool thanks bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> tried jevries method to blowing up molds made a 19 inch crosslace


Thats nice bro! 
How is the blades coming?


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

x2 on the blades


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jus a little quick build if it wasnt for my little bro i wouldnt be building it as a vert


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

love them vette rims on there


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Humbrol Red


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

both the bodies were painted pink before i shot red over them


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im gonna add a roll bar and some sticker bomb decals it just looks too plain


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shit happens when you stop paying attention










shits all good now ready for barrier and a new coat of clear
















much better compared the the 13" versions


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

i liked the cookie cutters personaly.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

GreenBandit said:


> i liked the cookie cutters personaly.


the salad shooters? theyre nice but this aint my build and i know how my bro is about wheels too.


speaking of wheels i found a nice set but the car still looked like the original i wanted something more, sort of a in between the red predicta and amercian chopper so i carefully picked a set of wheels and tires to match the era.
















i think theyre charger wheels first set of whitewalls i tried looked too early 60s so i ended up making some that made the car look late 60s, i named it Constellation Funk.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

do you make those salad shooters, with the lips and tires, to sell mabey?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

GreenBandit said:


> do you make those salad shooters, with the lips and tires, to sell mabey?


 i bit the bullet casting them so i threw out the molds


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

damn that blowswhat vette kit will have rims that will fit your lips?


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

How do u mold ur own parts? Is there a thred on here with info on that


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

some paint for the predicta and the 62, the vallejo is to try and see if i can get a lighter shade of panel lines










Harlem Shogun.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowrider-gee said:


> How do u mold ur own parts? Is there a thred on here with info on that


youtube


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

made a skinnier set of WWs using hoppin hydros tire








still gotta practice with the aclad more


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Whad you make the WW out of. Lookin good.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> Whad you make the WW out of. Lookin good.


paint


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> paint


:roflmao::roflmao: you're a smartass !! 
A compass and white paint correct?
And I like the rims!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: you're a smartass !!
> A compass and white paint correct?
> And I like the rims!


wasnt being a smart ass i answered the question directly, he didnt ask what i used to make it :roflmao:

but yeah i used that been using that technique for about 3 years now.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> wasnt being a smart ass i answered the question directly, he didnt ask what i used to make it :roflmao:
> 
> but yeah i used that been using that technique for about 3 years now.


what paint do you use that will dry on the rubber tires?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> what paint do you use that will dry on the rubber tires?


tamiya


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm Got ya...Nice job. :twak:lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm Got ya...Nice job. :twak:lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Nice!!


x2!!!:drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks TV is done


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

almost at the finish line i gotta install the speakers, mirrors and wheels and the mating will be done. i redid the wheels the other ones got beaten up.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


>


X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


>


Looks like Hilary got some bad dick


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

it was nice out took some pics and finished the stereo on the FC


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

the vert caddy is beautiful,what color is that?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> the vert caddy is beautiful,what color is that?


 color changing nail polish over black base forgot the brand


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That 50s caddy is die cast????


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

yeah


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well the paint is killer. Great job.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Like d system in dat benz looks clean


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Like d system in dat benz looks clean


thanks, its a RX7 tho


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya killin it bro.. shit looks sweet all around.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> color changing nail polish over black base forgot the brand


 came out bad ass!:thumbsup:
i never used nail polish before,now i wanna give it a try..thanks bro!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> came out bad ass!:thumbsup:
> i never used nail polish before,now i wanna give it a try..thanks bro!


heres a custom mixed color it looks good in pictures but looks like ass in person. im gonna candy over it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

and here it is shot with Aclad Candy paint


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that color.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I like that color.


x2!!! nice!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks tight fam diggin it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

got a lot of shit done started messing with a lambo now and the supershow build


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool lookin stuff right there.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool lookin stuff right there.


:thumbsup: wasnt bad for enamel paintjobs this month


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

finally making headway theyll be next on the list once the Vippu is done


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

usually when i end up with bodies like these i toss them and the rest for parts
























after some finagling with hot water i was happy enough to consider buiding it








this thing had some monster ass tires im gonna do some wheel gap filling in the back i got some low pro slicks from a s GTR for the fronts then moved the front slicks to the rear of the car. from here on out tho itll be a box stock built


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

its already looking bad ass bro!!!
thanks for the hot water tip:thumbsup: ima try that


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


>


nice 71 there :nicoderm:


----------

